
Show HN: A static file server in x86 Assembly - Jeaye
https://github.com/jeaye/toybox/tree/master/httpd-asm#readme
======
stevekemp
Nicely written though I think you could shave some bytes off it.

For example in your `error_failed_allocation` function you don't need to jump
to the `error_die` function - just fall-through..

[https://github.com/jeaye/toybox/blob/5a1978e134db6d70b30cac4...](https://github.com/jeaye/toybox/blob/5a1978e134db6d70b30cac4d0b356dd36039333f/httpd-
asm/src/error.asm#L8)

------
kup0
Love this. I have a special appreciation for those that can write in assembly.
It's one of those things, even after reading about it, that I just can't fully
wrap my head around. I'm also a huge fan of efficiency (super small/fast
programs, websites, etc) and assembly stuff is commonly in that vein.

------
dgivney
I love the code style of your repo. It's very easy to read and I'm a sucker
for the 0x80 interrupt call syntax. It just makes it feel more 'assembly'..

Thanks for posting - looking forward to going through it properly this
weekend!..

